# discus and rams



## flojofish (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm setting up a discus tank, I was told to cycle my tank with rams and some corys but everywhere that I've read has said nothing about rams. Is this a good idea or will that be a bad combination when I get the discus?

I saw at the fish store that they were together but fish stores can always seem to do whatever they want and all the fish will be okay- I think it's some kind of fish store magic. :?

any other discus info would be awesome- i plan on setting up the tank this weekend and putting corys (?) in it in about a week, rams in it whenever the water balances and discus in it around june.

is that a good idea? if not what should i do. I'm not planning on breeding them- they're just for show.


----------



## Scarlet33 (Feb 9, 2004)

I would not cycle a tank with rams. 
Ask your LFS if they carry BIO-SPIRA. 

*As for discus  : *
http://www.discusnada.org/


----------



## =Mr.Boombastic= (Mar 11, 2005)

Bio Spira is a waste of money. Do a fishless cycle with pure ammonia to save time. Here's a link to reffer to. http://www.tropicalfishcentre.co.uk/Fishlesscycle.htm


----------



## Scarlet33 (Feb 9, 2004)

=Mr.Boombastic= said:


> Bio Spira is a waste of money. Do a fishless cycle with pure ammonia to save time. Here's a link to reffer to. http://www.tropicalfishcentre.co.uk/Fishlesscycle.htm


Why do you say that? I have set up numerous tanks with BIO-SPIRA, immediately added fish, and all fish are still alive to this day. Tank set up over a year ago.  I think it is personal opinion on favoring, but whatever works for you.


----------



## =Mr.Boombastic= (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it. Just offering a cheaper alternative. How much does it cost where you live anyways?


----------



## Scarlet33 (Feb 9, 2004)

=Mr.Boombastic= said:


> I'm not saying there's anything wrong with it. Just offering a cheaper alternative. How much does it cost where you live anyways?


I am not sure. :? It couldn't be that expensive or I would not have bought it. :lol: I think it is probably more price efficient when setting up smaller tanks, as where I purchased it; they sold it in 10g increments I believe. I imagine it could get pricey with larger tanks.


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

rams are awesome discus tank mates as will as rummy nose tetras and cardinal tetras


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

pcrawford1044...all these threads you are resurrecting are from 2005 :lol:


----------



## pcrawford1044 (Apr 19, 2008)

oops need to pay more attention thansk


----------

